# Finding fatwood



## Rupestris (Aug 25, 2000)

In an attempt to get a little more activity on this new little corner of M-S, does anyone use fat wood or look for natural occurring fat wood for fire starting while out in the woods?

For those that don't know what fat wood or pitch wood is, I'll try to explain.

When a pine tree is taken down, damaged or blown down, the root system continues to feed the stump or what is left of the tree that is no longer there. As time goes by, the fluids that are sent from the root system to the stump turn into a sap. I'm sure you've all seen pine sap and know what it looks like. It eventually soaks into what is left of the tree and becomes fat wood.

Turpentine is made from pine trees. Fat wood is essentially a naturally occurring turpentine soaked wood that takes a flame very easily. It doesn't burn clean but it burns long and hot so it can be used to get your camp or survival fire going. They sell it at the grocery store but it's good to know how to find it in its natural setting.

First, it helps to know what a pine stump looks like. The tree may be long gone but the stump is what you're looking for. While out and about in the woods, familiarize yourself with the appearance of a pine. White pine is easily ID'd by color, bark and if big enough, the way the branches grow from it.

Once a potential fat wood store is found, it just takes a little trial and error to determine if you've struck gold or not.

Take your knife and cut into what you think might be a fat wood stump. The wood should feel somewhat saturated, have a yellow/gold color to it, and have a distinct smell. You'll know it when you find it. It'll leave a tar like residue onyour knife blade as well.

Here are a couple pics that I took last winter while hanging out in the woods when I happened across a a couple fat wood rich pine stumps.



















and a pic to show just how easily this stuff takes a flame. I whittled off a thin curl and lit it with a Bic lighter. It lit quicker than the candles on your kids birthday cake.










I've got a few pieces from lat winters harvest. If someone would like to try it, I'd be happy to give some up for a M-S member to try out.

Thanks again,

Chris


----------



## BowtechGuy (Jan 5, 2007)

Good to know and very useful


----------



## Johnnydeerhunt (Apr 27, 2005)

I've always wondered how fatwood was formed. A great piece of knowledge for survival type situations as well.


----------



## mmac1318 (Feb 5, 2007)

Good post never knew what fat wood was before but I do now. Thanks.


----------



## Lunker (Aug 27, 2001)

Very cool! I never knew what exactly fat wood was either till now. I ve used paper birch bark but its hard to light when wet. A sure fire tender Ive found is the foil based sticks of gum wrappers...they light no matter how wet and light very well.


----------



## love2fish93 (Jul 22, 2007)

Lunker said:


> Very cool! I never knew what exactly fat wood was either till now. I ve used paper birch bark but its hard to light when wet. A sure fire tender Ive found is the foil based sticks of gum wrappers...they light no matter how wet and light very well.


 
Extremly fine steel wool will do the same thing and lights very easily with a 9v battery.


----------



## foxfire69 (Sep 10, 2006)

love2fish93 said:


> Extremely fine steel wool will do the same thing and lights very easily with a 9v battery.


"Yeah That"!! "Pitch-Pine" will get your fire roaring even in a rain!! Love it!! (I've been known to use those premade match-stick starters though!)


----------



## Lucky Dog (Jul 4, 2004)

In Florida they call it "lighter pine" and use it not only for fire starting, but some how it is used in the manufacture of gunpowder.


----------

